# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Tod meines Bruders

## tanja1

Liebe Forum Mitglieder,
des öffteren hab ich mir hier im Forum Euren Rat geholt .
Ich möchte mich nochmals bedanken für Eure Antworten mit denen Ihr mir  Hoffnung gemacht habt.... insbesondere Winfried.
Leider haben wir den Kampf um diese Krankheit nun verloren, mein Bruder ist heute morgen verstorben.
tanja

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe Tanja,

herzliches Beileid für seine Familie und für Dich. Es ist immer einen Schock für uns selbst, von einem dessen Tod zu erfahren von dem wir Mehr oder Weniger persönliches erfahren haben und nicht helfen konnten!

Tut mir sehr, sehr Leid

Helmut

----------


## RuStra

Liebe Tanja,
mein Beileid, auch die anderen Lieben Deines Bruders!
Es tut mir leid, dass der Krebs Deinen Bruder so unabänderlich hat sterben lassen. Ich bin in Gedanken bei Dir, bei Euch, auch wenn wir uns überhaupt nicht kennen.
Rudolf

----------


## Harro

*Man war so hilflos*

Guten Morgen liebeTanja, auch mein Beileid gilt Dir, der Du Dir so viel Mühe gegeben hast, das Schicksal noch einmal abzuwenden, und Deiner Familie. 

*"Nicht was wir erleben, sondern wie wir es empfinden, macht unser Schicksal aus" *    (Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach)

Ein letzter Gruß von Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo liebe Tanja,

auch von mir herzliches Beileid. Ich bin immer ganz erschrocken, wie unterschiedlich der PK sich entwickelt und wie schnell es manchmal geht.

Viel Kraft dir und der Familie deines Bruders, Hans

----------


## tanja1

für die Anteilnahme am Tod meines Bruders......es war ein langer Abschied und erschreckend mitanzusehen was der Krebs aus einem einst durchtrainierten Körper machen kann.Ich hoffe so sehr, daß bald eine Möglichkeit besteht diese Krankheit zu heilen.

----------


## simoney

Liebe Tanja,

auch von mir, herzliches Beileid. Es ist so furchtbar wenn man mit ansehen muss was der Krebs mit unseren Lieben macht. 
Ich weiß genau wie es dir geht. Mein Papa ist jetzt 4 Wochen tot und war noch nicht sehr alt. Das tut sehr weh.  
Ich fühle mit Dir, schicke Dir und Deiner ganzen Familie viel viel Kraft für die kommende Zeit. 

Simone

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ich möchte mich nochmals bedanken für Eure Antworten mit denen Ihr mir Hoffnung gemacht habt.... insbesondere Winfried. ...


Liebe Tanja,

was soll ich dir schreiben in dieser schweren Zeit? Ich hätte dir und deinem Bruder gerne geholfen. Leider ist mir das nicht gelungen. Ich habe dich in meinen öffentlichen und nicht öffentlichen Beiträgen immer wieder auf die schlechte Prognose deines Bruders hingewiesen. In sofern habe ich dir tatsächlich  eher wenig Hoffnung gemacht. Ich muss hier ab und an Kritik einstecken, weil ich zuviel Pessimismus verbreite. Vor diesem Hintergrund freut es mich ganz besonders, dass du mich in deinem obigen Beitrag besonders herausgehoben hast. Danke dafür!

Das Schlimme am Tod ist nicht die Tatsache, dass er uns einen geliebten Menschen nimmt, sondern vielmehr, dass er uns mit unseren Erinnerungen allein lässt.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich dir und deinen Lieben alles, alles Gute,

Winfried

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> für die Anteilnahme am Tod meines Bruders......es war ein langer Abschied und erschreckend mitanzusehen was der Krebs aus einem einst durchtrainierten Körper machen kann.Ich hoffe so sehr, daß bald eine Möglichkeit besteht diese Krankheit zu heilen.


Hallo, liebe Tanja,

wir alle, die wir ein fortgeschrittenes Prostatakarzinom haben, sind über die finale Aggressivität und Brutalität dieser Krankheit sehr erschüttert.

Ebenfalls sind wir über die Hilflosigkeit und mangelnde Wissenschaftlichkeit vieler verantwortlich behandelnder Ärzte schockiert.

Ich nehme Deine Hoffnung über eine mögliche heilende Therapie dieser im fortgeschrittenen Stadium sehr schrecklichen Krankheit für uns als Leitmotiv mit auf den Weg!

Wir, als Betroffene, werden jedenfalls alles (was möglich ist) gegen diese Krankheit mobilisieren! 

Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie, dass Ihr dieses grausame Geschehen positiv und konstruktiv für Euer weiteres Leben aufarbeiten könnt! 

Alles Liebe und Gute für Euch!

Werner R.

----------


## tanja1

für all die liebe Anteilnahme ...... der Schmerz um meinen Bruder geht sehr tief.!
Aber ich weiß, daß er sehr gelitten hat....dies mit anzusehen und nicht helfen zu können ....zu sehen wie der Krebs ihn Tag für Tag ein Stück mehr auffrißt war das schlimmste. 
Ich hoffe so sehr auf eine baldige sichere Methode dieser so aggresiven Erkrankung.
Alles liebe für Euch

----------

